

How the Facebook IPO could help the Boston Phoenix - ilamont
http://www.universalhub.com/2012/how-facebook-ipo-could-help-boston-phoenix

======
pan69
I'm sure they're suing Facebook because that's where the cash is, but
shouldn't they be suing every other website that's doing something similar as
well, world wide...?

